# Easy T Printer



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I ordered an easy t printer after much consideration into other machines. I needed white ink capabilities. Jay was the person I dealt with and I tell you I'm impressed with the customer service I have gotten so far. When I called there was no pressure to buy he just gave me the facts straight up. When I call I get a person not some automated machine also. I will keep everyone updated on how it goes.


----------



## iLLA (Jul 12, 2012)

How is this machine going for you I too have looked up about it and am curious


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

I have an Easy T Printer and have had it for 8 weeks, I have yet to be able sell a shirt from it. I cannot get the help I need from Andy. So here I am hoping maybe somebody can help me here.

I have banding some times and it strikes out of the blue. I have done nossle checks, cleaned the print head, print head cleanings, and purge prints, and still I cannot get a completed order of three shirts front and back done.

Please help, Easy T Printer has turned a deaf ear to me.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Steve,

You should be getting a new ink bag holder today via UPS that will allow you to shorten your ink lines and hopefully improve ink flow.

Jeff,
This has nothing to do with drives or anything mechanical. Our machine or any other DTG machine with a bulk ink system you have customers in climates and elevations that have a harder time with getting the inks to flow correctly.

Also, we don't use the r2000.


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Easy T Printer error*

Hello people
I AM NEW to this but I have a problem with an out of paper error on my easy t printer I am currently trying to get it printing but am having no luck. I am getting a flashing green power button light and then the paper orange light comes on, I then push the platen to the back and press the paper button. The platen moves all the way forward and prints nothing. Maybe someone has knowledge of this and can help me out. Thank You
Nick


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Nick,

If the board kicks out the front it means you aren't getting it pushed all the way to the back stop. 

Check the following:
- Make sure you push it back until it stops
- Make sure your printer is on a level table so the shirt board doesn't roll forward.
- Make sure your shirt isn't hanging down in the back
- Make sure the power and USB cables are routed through the cable clamps and out of the way.


----------



## Pennyshirts (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Easy T Printer error*



maybesomeday said:


> Hello people
> I AM NEW to this but I have a problem with an out of paper error on my easy t printer I am currently trying to get it printing but am having no luck. I am getting a flashing green power button light and then the paper orange light comes on, I then push the platen to the back and press the paper button. The platen moves all the way forward and prints nothing. Maybe someone has knowledge of this and can help me out. Thank You
> Nick


Saw this on the knowledge center on the website. Sounds like your error:
Green Power Light and Paper Feed Light Flashing on Easy T Deluxe : Support and Knowledge Center


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

I had it pushed all the way back, the printer itself just moves the platen to the front without any hesitation in time to actually print anything. Of course i am totally new to this, i brought up the image and hit print, the green light starts flashing, which i believe to be normal, and then like i said i see the paper light come on and i pull up on the bar in front and push the platen all the way back then hit the paper button and the printer basically rolls the platen out without printing, and i check the status of the printer and it says it is out of paper.. This is what i have seen so far. I did get two flashing lights earlier and figured out how to reset the out of ink problem but not so lucky with this.
Just trying to give the info as clear as i can, not trying to be long winded
Nick


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

After 8 weeks of waisted time and with the help of Jay Crocket I have now printed 40 one-off CMYK on white shirts. I trully believe this easy t printer could be the real deal, but I have seen very little in usefull help from the Easy T People. As near as I can tell they don't have phones in Arizona.

I still am getting a suprise visit from the "Banding Fairy" about every so often, and that part sucks as I don't need more shirts in the junk bin. I coulod use any help with that. Next week we will stsrt beating our heads on the wall and try to figure out printing on black. Get ready Jay I'll be calling you.


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

I have spent all day today reading and trying to figure out the sequence I need to perform, do you start with the platen all the way back and then push the paper/garbage can button, does it mean its ready to print when this is lit, do i wait until after i hit print in the ek before i push the platen to the back. I may be an idiot but i am not even sure what the different lights are trying to tell me, there are a few examples in the getting started area, I dont know, I am just looking for4 a little help.
Nick


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

Nick - I am very new to the dtg printing also. Bought an easy t and had it up and running in May. Dont know it it makes a difference or not but when the green power button is steady I release the lever and push the platen all the way back, then I hit the print button on the computer. Just an idea do you have the white underbase checked in ek rip and using white background on your screen? 

I would hope someday soon that Andy takes some time and puts together a manual of some sort for these machines for us new people. Most of my contact with him has been via e-mail, he usually responds within a day.

I will gladly help you with what little I know about it, my machine is going to be crated up tomorrow and Andy is sending a truck to pick it up for some repairs. I will be without a machine for at least 2 weeks but I am hoping when I get it back that the darn thing will work right.


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response JMC
I have tried different ways of setting platen and pushing print button, but with no response from andy, my brother got in touch with jay, he seems to know what he is talking about. He seems to think it is a driver issue, and we will be in touch in the morning. My brother has a job for me to do but I only have a few days to send a test print. I basically wasted all day looking for answers when i should have been calling the distributor. I will respond with the outcome, and yes some sort of instruction manual would be nice.
Looking forward to tomorrow, Nick


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

What can I say, I woke up early and called Jay in New Jersey, he spent over an hour with me on the phone, even through lunch, and was very helpful. He went as far as signing onto my computer and checking it out first hand. I did not even purchase my machine from him, but i tried to reach andy, who i did purchase it from, and have not been able to speak with him directly. The problem is still not resolved, i do not like being negative on these forums, but i andy you need to call me and help me out.Ive read the pissing matchs and would rather not start a new one.
Thank You Nick


----------



## Pennyshirts (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a week out from purchasing a printer and have been leaning towards Easy T, but reading this thread really make me doubt that choice. I have read the knowledge base on the EasyT website and it was pretty damn sparse. Is there not an instruction manual that comes with it? For almost $7k I would expect one. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

We got Nick's issue fixed. The shirt board was loaded into the printer backwards, which for a new user can happen.

No we don't have a manual but operation is fairly simple.


----------



## maybesomeday (Aug 9, 2012)

Andy figured out the problem, as stated, the platen board was on backwards. The printer is actually working pretty good as of now. I will comment more after I spend the weekend printing and testing, at least I am up and running.
Nick


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

Nick I am glad that Andy was able to fix your problems with your machine. It is nice to hear that some of them are working. Mine is not and I have waited 2 days for Andys response to when he is sending a truck to pick up mine for repairs! I have tried hard not to be negative about all of this but I am totally frustrated!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Judi,

Send me an email when your printer is crated up and a 2 hour timeframe that it can be picked up.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

jmccall said:


> Nick I am glad that Andy was able to fix your problems with your machine. It is nice to hear that some of them are working. Mine is not and I have waited 2 days for Andys response to when he is sending a truck to pick up mine for repairs! I have tried hard not to be negative about all of this but I am totally frustrated!


 
Ebay and Buyer protection!!!!
A very good insurance policy when purchasing equipt of any sort is to buy from the ebay listing if at all possible!! ebay has a very good buyer protection program in place and if the item doesnt work as described its very simple to recoupe your investment .. In my experience of buying equipt over the years- I ran into alot of sellers that would direct me to an off ebay website with the notion of a discount if purchased direct instead of ebay.. In my experience it seems alot of companies use ebay for the advertising exposure but have few to no feedback on the actual equiptment there selling.. Its my opinion that these type of sellers do this to avoid the buyer protection associated with ebay.. It is best to buy on ebay if at all possible to get the buyer protection regardless of any discount offered direct.. morel of the post "BUY ON EBAY FOR THE BUYER PROTECTION" you cant lose as a buyer on ebay with the buyer protection!! check the feed back for a good reference on sellers..ie how long the listing has been there vs. actual feedback of the actual product being sold.. click on the sellers feedback and you can check if the feedback is from items the seller purchased or items the seller sold....this is very telling for potential buyers of any product and why its in place!!


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

This for flextees... Did you remove the plastic zip ties around the ink lines?


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I have had my printer up and running now for 10 days. It works really well. Jay answered every phone call when I had questions and still does. I honestly think when you are new to dtg there is a learning process as for anything. I haven't had any issues. It prints nice. I'm typing from my cell phone or I would attach a picture of some county fair shirts I made last week. I've owned an Epson sublimation printer so I know what all the lights mean. Ok so figured out how to attach photo of shirt. This was one of my first. I'll keep everyone updated on my journey. I also want to say I am a stay at home mom who recently moved to my own print shop with no experience with dtg whatsoever. I thought it was a relatively smooth transition getting everything set up printing and software program. I had never even removed a background from a picture before. I did my research and watched YouTube videos on pretreating and other things I needed to know. Other than my husband carrying the printer in... I've done this all myself.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

flextees said:


> I have an Easy T Printer and have had it for 8 weeks, I have yet to be able sell a shirt from it. I cannot get the help I need from Andy. So here I am hoping maybe somebody can help me here.
> 
> I have banding some times and it strikes out of the blue. I have done nossle checks, cleaned the print head, print head cleanings, and purge prints, and still I cannot get a completed order of three shirts front and back done.
> 
> Please help, Easy T Printer has turned a deaf ear to me.


I'm pretty sure it's the white zip ties around the ink lines pinching off the ink flow


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with Andy the operation is simple, but the learning curve is a nighmare. 8 weeks to print on white is not good. If Andy wants to sell printers he will have to learn that we are looking at the return on investment. I will be starting white ink on black this week and I am sure that I will need help, will Easy T be there for me???

A thank you to Easy T, last weekend we printed 40 of the same car design and 20 one off of different designs. We did it from our motorhome and it worked good until we could control the heat and then we where done. We brought it back to the shop and no issues.

I will complain about poor service, but I will pat Andy's machine on the back when it deserves it.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

signsonadime said:


> This for flextees... Did you remove the plastic zip ties around the ink lines?


I did, we are working better with shorter lines and the bags on their sides in the holder, with the shelf all the way down. Thanks


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I have a big problem with my easy t printer, allow 7 days without using it, and white ink nozzles were capped, manually try and uncover the cleaning fluid, after that the printed error gave me the 2 flashing orange lights. and after that went out, never came on again. not turn it as if you were dead

I understand that I may have damaged the motherboard but how I can tell? or whether it is another problem?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It's very possible that something got liquid on it and shorted. Start by taking out the printhead and checking the ribbon cable connectors for ink or burn marks.

I see you also emailed so if you need instructions for removing the printhead email me again.


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

CAn u tell how to do that? Theres a phone number to get direct instruccions?


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

andy, I did what you told me (I wish I could have more direct communication, at least telephone) here sent photos of flat power cables, I found some ink, I see traces of burns but I worry about the ribbon cables are see something rare.


believe to be replaced? just saw all electronics and nothing has traces of burnt things












































..................................................................can u help me?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

HOLY CRAP THOSE PICS ARE HUGE!! How were you able to get the print head off? (NEED TO CLEAN MY NOZZLE AND PRINT HEAD) No manual = no understanding of how to maintain, set up, or fix/trouble shoot my machine. MANUAL POR FAVOR.

When I had an issue with my printer initially Andy was very available. Even called while he was on vacation with the family PLUS 

As for my experience so far? I got mine in like MAY. I have printed quite a few shirts and overall I'm pretty happy with my machine and it's prints. I'm about halfway to having the machine paid for by its prints so I can't complain too much.


----------

